# Adding Substrate to Practice Hardscape



## Aronnie (31 Jan 2015)

Hi

I am currently setting up my new tank (90x50x45)  but will be a good for weeks before I can add water. I have started to collect my wood and rocks and have done a bit of practice out of the tank to see what it will look like. The problem is that I will be using a lot of substrate to bank towards the rear of the tank and would therefore like to see what everything would look like before planting the plants. Is there a way of putting the substrate into the tank and practicing the Hardscape for a couple of weeks or will this ruin the substrate? I am hoping to use Caribsea Eco complete but I am open to suggestions? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Julian (31 Jan 2015)

Eco complete is pretty tough, it won't turn into mud like ADA Amazonia if that's what you're worried about. Keep in mind with any type of bank/slope, the flow in your tank will cause it to drop, so make it slightly bigger than what you want to achieve.


----------



## parotet (31 Jan 2015)

Aronnie said:


> Is there a way of putting the substrate into the tank and practicing the Hardscape for a couple of weeks or will this ruin the substrate?


I've done this without any problem (with ADA AquaSoil and JBL Manado) and unless you turn upside down the substrate like in a washing machine it won't be damaged. Just move the substrate gently with your hands or with a brush. In the Youtube you can see plenty of techniques for avoiding the use of expensive substrate in the rear part of the tank or where it won't be seen (basically inert materials: rocks, white PVC, etc.). To prevent the substrate from dropping to the foreground, use little pieces of plastic parallel to the slope (like dry stone terraces in the countryside but buried) that will retain the substrate (have a look to the Green Machine Youtube channel for example, it is explained how they use them in some layouts)

Jordi


----------



## Aronnie (31 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the advice! Really helpful! 

Do you both recommend that I put water in the tank to practice and keep the substrate moist or can the substrate be left in the tank without any water? 

Thanks again


----------



## parotet (31 Jan 2015)

My guess is that putting water is going to be a mess

Jordi


----------



## Julian (31 Jan 2015)

Do it dry, will be easier and won't make any difference to being wet.


----------



## Aronnie (31 Jan 2015)

Great news! thanks


----------

